# Argos 747 - burning rubber smell



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I've posted on here before that our chassis is incredibly low to the ground, even when completely empty. At the lowest point on flat ground it barely clears 8"

On our journey across France and Spain last year we were aware of the occasional rubber burning smells which we stopped each time to investigate. Having checked the wheels and wheel arches there seemed to be no evidence of the wheels rubbing on the arches which was our first thought because it is so low. We did have a scooter in the garage too but. It seemed to us that it may have just been from the heat, speed and length of journey between stops but having read up on here about the necessity of greasing the Alko chassis and things collapsing etc I'm worried that there could be something wrong.

What are the potential problems/symptoms that we should look out for? We've only had it a year (58 plate) and have no idea if its ever been greased before but it had only done 4,000 miles when we bought it. We have since done a further 6,500 and are planning to jack it up and grease it tomorrow, having only discovered the need for this after reading it on here. 

We're off to Spain again this year and want to make sure everything is ok before we go. Is there somewhere that you can take it for a general checkup? I understand that most services do not automatically include any part of the Alko chassis so what's the best way of making sure it is in sound condition?

It drives beautifully by the way so no cause for alarm there. Just being over cautious/forearmed!


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi,
before you do anything make sure your van has got the al co chassis?

I purchased grease and a gun last week, only to discover our van had the fiat maxi chassis that don't have a grease nipple or require any maintenance.
if your chassis has got leaf suspension springs it is not on an al ko chassis and doesn't need or require grease


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, its definitely and Alko Chassis


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> Is there somewhere that you can take it for a general checkup? I understand that most services do not automatically include any part of the Alko chassis so what's the best way of making sure it is in sound condition?


Then it is being taken to the wrong place to be serviced. Essanjay in Poole certainly grease it as part of a 'cab' service. It should also be looked over annually during the MOT.
There may be a potential problem in that the chassis should be greased annually whilst longer service intervals may be specified by the cab manufacturer.

Have you got grease nipples on your axle, they are under small covers just inboard of the chassis at the lower part of the axle. Greasing them is well within the competence of any DIY vehicle owner.

See page 19 of the attached link;

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/edit/files/handbooks/amc-handbook.pdf


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, it has grease nipples. We've only had the van a year and it was serviced just before we bought it so it hasn't had another service yet

Hubby has jacked it up and done it himself, thank you


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I understood it wasn't included in the standard service from reading other members experiences on here


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Never got my 748 to burn rubber.

The axles must be greased once a year or every 10,000 miles. This must be done with the axles unloaded. It can be done as a DIY job but you must use good jacks.

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Snunkie said:


> I understood it wasn't included in the standard service from reading other members experiences on here


It depends what you mean by 'standard service'. If the service is carried out in accordance with the Fiat schedule for the Ducato then it will not be, as Fiat do not fit Alko chassis to their vehicles.
If it is carried out by a motorhome service company then it should be as they should know about it. It is for example included in the Essanjay service schedule as they are both a Fiat Professional Service organisation and an Alko service organisation plus they only service motorhomes. 
Here is an extract from their website showing that the alko axle will be greased where required.
http://www.essanjay.co.uk/services/

It shows that the unsuspecting cannot rely on the bumf that they are given when buying a motorhome as the Fiat handbook will not mention it and possibly there will be no info regarding the axle in the pack.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If it's any help Snunkie, I can assure you that any smell of burning rubber would almost certainly not be coming from the torsion bars.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

teensvan said:


> Never got my 748 to burn rubber.
> 
> The axles must be greased once a year or every 10,000 miles. This must be done with the axles unloaded. It can be done as a DIY job but you must use good jacks.
> 
> steve & ann. teensvan


It says every year or every 20,000kms in the online AlKO handbook


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Snunkie said:


> teensvan said:
> 
> 
> > The axles must be greased once a year or every 10,000 miles.
> ...


So every year or 12,500 miles then. However for most motorhomers it will be the "every year" bit that is relevant.


----------

